# my baby



## TXKestrel (Feb 2, 2010)

2008 kestrel talon sl, cant get the pics up now but im trying....


----------



## TXKestrel (Feb 2, 2010)

here we go


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow! Very, very cool. How does it ride?


----------



## TXKestrel (Feb 2, 2010)

its a little stiff. it seems like it rides best around 17+. Not good for slow rides and climbing isnt the greatest, but, when you get it in that sweetspot its just perfect.


----------

